# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Što sve možete kupiti na 30. Rodinoj rasprodaji? SLIKE

## puntica

tu je album...prolistajte https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...3&l=9e3ea53610
to su sličice samo  nekih od stvari koje možete kupiti na Rodinoj rasprodaji, 19.11. od 9-13 na Zagrebačkom velesajmu, pavilijon 7

vidimo se?  :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

vidimo se!  :Smile:

----------

